# Whitehouse Vinegar Jar



## foxfirerodandgun (Feb 8, 2022)

I have searched quite a bit and can not find this White House Vinegar jar with "White House Vinegar" embossed diagonally. I have seen many of this type of jar with the White House logo, (ie) the White House itself and the White House Vinegar name embossed, but none like the one pictured. Is this an older or newer version of the jar? If it happens to be an older version, what was the approximate year range was it used? Many thanks.


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Feb 8, 2022)

From another forum, I am told that it is a 1930's apple butter jar that requires a screw ring & White House glass insert.


----------



## coreya (Feb 9, 2022)

listed in the red book as 2962-1 and 26 oz smooth lip glass insert & screw band. Nice find


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Feb 9, 2022)

Thank you. Very helpful.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 9, 2022)

Why on earth would they pack apple butter in a jar that says VINEGAR?  I'm not sure which jar may have come first, but I am quite sure they both at one time contained vinegar.  The script version is harder to find IMHO.  It's also much easier to put a lid on it since that one takes a full size band while the one withe the white house embossed  on it is ever so slightly smaller.


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Feb 9, 2022)

I questioned that as well. However, I contacted the White House Bottle Collector group on Facebook via their messenger portal and here is the answer I was given: 

James these apple butter jars were produced in the 30's so they are a newer version of the one that has the white house building. They came in a 26 ounce and a 20 ounce. Also the mouth came in two different sizes. 2 and five eights and two and a half.

Maybe they were using these jars for apple butter & vinegar both. Who knows??


----------

